# Federal Ultra-Shok High Density



## Remington06 (Mar 7, 2005)

I have heard nothing but good things about this shot from Federal dealers and good reports in waterfowl magazines, but how good is it actually? I'm looking to try some new shots this year and I want to know if this is one I should try or not?

Thanks


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

I will never find out. That stuff is EXPENSIVE. If you get them to decoy and take good shots I don't see why you need the stuff. Thats just my opinion though.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

fox412 said:


> I will never find out. That stuff is EXPENSIVE. If you get them to decoy and take good shots I don't see why you need the stuff. Thats just my opinion though.


Words right out of my mouth, I shot honkers with duck loads over the weekend.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

I got a case of the high density shot from one of the engineers at Federal Ammunition to try out in the field. I liked it.. Athough I have not had a chance to pattern it yet, which is important in my book..


----------



## D&amp;D (Sep 14, 2005)

I haven't tried this one, but have used most of the other alternative non-toxics (Bismuth, Kent, Hevi-Shot). The Ultra-Shok HD is just Federal's version of another tungsten-based non-toxic shot. We're lucky because one of our hunting partners is a wholesale dealer, so we've gotten to "field test" just about everything on the market. For our group, nothing compares to the Hevi-Shot. It patterns great and has unbelievable long-range power. However, I agree with fox and GB3. If you're shooting at close birds over decoys, a quality steel shot won't let you down and the cost is half. I still use the Hevi-Shot if I know I'm going to be taking long and/or passing shots at ducks, but it sometimes hurts to know that every shot costs almost $2.00! I've also seen hunters take ridiculously long shots that have resulted in injured or lost birds just because they're using tungsten. Good luck.


----------



## Remington06 (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks for the help

The reason I wanted to know what shot was the best is because a few of my hunting locations I'm only allowed 6 shells for the day, and I want a clean kill and only one shot to do it, besides I consider a 40 yard shot a long range shot so skybusting not a issue with me


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Remington06 said:


> Thanks for the help
> 
> The reason I wanted to know what shot was the best is because a few of my hunting locations I'm only allowed 6 shells for the day, and I want a clean kill and only one shot to do it, besides I consider a 40 yard shot a long range shot so skybusting not a issue with me


I'm assuming you got drawn for a blind at Lac Qui Parle??

I would go with a 3 1/2" heavy shot load..That extra shot will help out down there..


----------



## D&amp;D (Sep 14, 2005)

If I only had 6 shells for the day, they would definitely be Hevi-Shot. I'm with you on the distance - I rarely take a shot over 40 yards. The #6 shot size works well for ducks, although I prefer the #5 when I can find it. Remington markets the #5 as a turkey load, but according to our local warden it is the same material and is USFWS approved for non-toxic. Shoot straight!


----------



## Goosekiller10 (Oct 2, 2005)

hey guys im new to this site im 13 and i love hunting waterfowl is my favorite thing to hunt ....i was wondering what u guys shot for canada geese because on the opener my dad and a friend and me went out..... we had dekes set up in an awesome location so they were working pretty good...i have a 3 1/2 in .... we all did.... the flocks would come in and about 30-40 yard shots.... we could hear it bouncing off ...and we were using HEVI-SHOT....any suggestions for what to use?

:sniper: :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

I shot 2 geese this weekend with 2.75 inch number 4's. Didnt have time to take them out to put in my goose loads, but they worked like a charm.


----------



## Goosekiller10 (Oct 2, 2005)

i mean what shot i should use when i am just goose hunting... what do u use?


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

you might have missed the goose all together and just had a few bb's hit the goose not enough in the kill zone to either break a wing or penetrate a vital area...... 30-40yds, is close enough where that bird would die if you hit it good.

I use BB.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi Goosekiller. I have found that it is really easy to underestimate distance when goose hunting. Those big birds just seem to fill the sky, particularly when you've watched them come in from a distance. Without a positive way to determine their distance when you started shooting, I'm guessing that they may have been a bit further away than you thought. Having said that, maybe you should try patterning your guns with some larger shot sizes. It never hurts, and can help a great deal to know just exactly what a particular shot/choke combination is doing in your gun. I know hunters who shoot BBB and T shot all the time, and swear by it. Personally, I find that 1's and BB's willl work great if I do my part. When the migration really gets going n our area, and the birds decoy well, I go to the 20 gauge with 3's and 4's and never feel undergunned. Good shooting, Burl


----------



## Goosekiller10 (Oct 2, 2005)

yeah but i know they were close they were pretty much on the deck..... 3 1/2 are what im using now ... the reason i didnt before is because we were basically duck hunting but 1 shot and 2 shot should still knock them down

:sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## Goosekiller10 (Oct 2, 2005)

i meant to say 3 1/2 Ts or BBB they will knock them down....

Remember shoot 'Em in the lips...


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

You were right the first time. 1's or 2's will do the job on decoying birds. You need to pattern your guns. Burl


----------



## Muleys&amp;Honkers4life (Nov 23, 2004)

12 gauge 3" BB, so far this year personally I have 11 Honkers in the bag, and they were all clean kills, shots ranged from 12 yards to about 40 yards.

Good luck
M&H4L
:sniper:


----------



## Goosekiller10 (Oct 2, 2005)

kool Burly do you still have those goose chairs?


----------



## fishoutloud (Feb 28, 2005)

I haven't used the ultra shock shells but I do use the high velocity shells that come in the gray box instead of the red one and they're excellent! I can buy 3 inch #2 that work wonders on the ducks but when I shoot geese I stick with T shot in a 3 inch mag. I've found that what's most important is to make sure you buy shells with as high of shot weight as possible. I also don't use anything but modified choke and the geese I shoot here in Kansas are BIG!! No problems even shooting them out to 55yds or so. Guys that havn't shot many geese make 2 main mistakes, 1 being they think they are closer than what they really are and the other is that they're going slower than what they are! If you're a good shot on ducks lead the geese the same and then swing out another 3 feet in front of them and you'll start killing some. If you miss geese chances are you're lead might be right but you have to lead they're head and not they're body. Great hunting fellas!! P.S. SEND EM' SOUTH!!!!!


----------



## fishoutloud (Feb 28, 2005)

The high velocity shells I'm speaking of above are the winchester xpert high velocity steel.


----------

